# Wera screwdriver quality, without that Wera handle?



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Wiha


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

Yeah, I suspected that. Unfortunately, I don't know of anyone in my area that carries them. I like to hold them before buying. I bought the Weras sight unseen, and now I'm here asking about other ones.


----------



## Monkeyboy (Jul 28, 2012)

stuiec said:


> Wiha


Second that.


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

OK, appreciate the suggestions. I'll get a single driver off eBay and abuse it to see how I like them.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I'd like to try Felo brand, anyone tried those?


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

splatz said:


> I'd like to try Felo brand, anyone tried those?


 I don't own any but I've used someone else's. I thought they were nice. I'm a guy who likes Wera handles though.


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

Vintage Sounds said:


> I don't own any but I've used someone else's. I thought they were nice. I'm a guy who likes Wera handles though.


I really thought I would too. But the more I've used them the more awkward they seem to me. It's like the ball part of the handle doesn't sit in my hand where it should ...I dunno


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

....... Post removed


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Please, just tell me what he said. I quit watching about half way through, that whining nitwit grousing about a little grit on his tool handle made me want to shove a chiseldriver in my eye.


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

splatz said:


> Please, just tell me what he said. I quit watching about half way through, that whining nitwit grousing about a little grit on his tool handle made me want to shove a chiseldriver in my eye.


lol yeah.. I posted the link about 2 mins in and then regretted it. 

Sorry


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

CGW said:


> lol yeah.. I posted the link about 2 mins in and then regretted it.
> 
> Sorry


I'm OK now 
:icon_confused:


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

Felo are nice but most styles are a lot like wera so if you don't like the wera shape...

Another option is witte.


----------



## SteveSzabs (Jan 10, 2016)

Have you guys ever heard of Hazet? It's a old German brand. They make excellent tips. I've used the 835 set (non insulated) for over 7 years... Was given to me from my Grandfather when I first started my career as a Millwright apprentice. They have normal looking black handles, but they clean up super easy. Superb quality. I'm in the market for another set of non-insulated so that's partly why I ended up here, to see what you guys recommend. It looks like the 835's aren't available anymore, but these look quite similar but with a different handle design. 

http://www.jensputzier.com/Hazet-To...4-10-10-piece-801-series-Screwdriver-Set.html

My working environment is incredibly corrosive (chemical plant). They are the only drivers I can thoroughly recommend because they have literally been through hell. My slotted beater looks (almost) brand new still. I just want to retire this set because it has some sentimental value to me, being given to my by my grandfather who isn't alive anymore.. One thing I need to disclose is that, I always put all the tools I use each day on the top of my toolbox, and at the end of the day, everything gets a proper wipe down. 

I've been curious to try the Hazet insulated drivers (which need to be special ordered from any hazet distributer).. but I don't really have a need just yet since I replaced my original master craft insulated with Wera's. I'm a 3rd year apprentice, and I'm just starting to replace all my original cheap tools with quality counterparts.


----------



## SteveSzabs (Jan 10, 2016)

3rd year electrical apprentice**


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

one word.
Snap-on










http://www.ebay.com/bhp/snap-on-tools-screwdriver-set


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

SteveSzabs said:


> 3rd year electrical apprentice**


----------



## Monkeyboy (Jul 28, 2012)

jrannis said:


> one word. Snap-on http://www.ebay.com/bhp/snap-on-tools-screwdriver-set


Wooooow. 2nd mortgage. Oh sorry, it's an 8 pc.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

There may be a made in USA alternative. I have had some Kleins I wasn't impressed with but I tried this one anyway: 

https://www.kleintools.com/catalog/demolition/7-178-mm-demolition-driver-516-8-mm-keystone

(looks like demolition driver =chiseldriver = beater = a screwdriver with a full tang) 

Anyways I haven't had it that long, and it is possible that I just want Klein to be great, but I've been paying attention to the tip and abusing it a bit on purpose and it seems to be it's holding up much better than other Kleins I bought a couple years ago.


----------



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

klein has some new journeyman screwdrivers, not rebranded german made but new, made in the usa. 

I really like the journeyman handle, and i agree, i dont like the wera handles either. The hard part hits my hand at an awkward spot and is uncomfortable


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

CGW said:


> I really thought I would too. But the more I've used them the more awkward they seem to me. It's like the ball part of the handle doesn't sit in my hand where it should ...I dunno


Which ones are you using?


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

wendon said:


> Which ones are you using?












The 334/6 set.

http://www-us.wera.de/product_detai...s_kraftform_plus__series_300_334_6&lang=en-US

And I added another 6in #2 phillips separately.

Honestly since I started this thread the Wera handles have grown on me quite a bit. The laser tips are great, but they seem to wear faster than the standard tips. I may try the Wera hardened tips next time just to see..


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

CGW said:


> The 334/6 set.
> 
> http://www-us.wera.de/product_detai...s_kraftform_plus__series_300_334_6&lang=en-US
> 
> ...


I prefer the Kraftform Comfort ones.


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

wendon said:


> I prefer the Kraftform Comfort ones.


These? 

http://cworkman.us/1n61QzF


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

CGW said:


> These?
> 
> http://cworkman.us/1n61QzF


That's right. I like the rubber grip a lot better than the standard Kraftform


----------



## majorbrendan (Apr 26, 2012)

Check out the Wiha ProTurn drivers. The fat part of the ergonomic grip is at the butt end of the handle, unlike the Wera handles. I use Wera and like them, but the ProTurn stuff has a nice feel as well.


----------



## KennyW (Aug 31, 2013)

I own lots of Wera and Wiha drivers.

I just broke down and bought a PB Swiss handle+ driver set. I am now ruined for life. 

PB Swiss is amazing. Seriously. 

I will do a full review when i get time (next week or so).


----------



## Tortuga (Sep 22, 2014)

KennyW said:


> I own lots of Wera and Wiha drivers.
> 
> I just broke down and bought a PB Swiss handle+ driver set. I am now ruined for life.
> 
> ...


I have one of their insulated small terminal drivers, best screwdriver I've used. I wish I could find more of them, this one was a promo item.


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

I like the Wera handle, but that's probably because I have smaller hands. It would be hard for me to switch from a driver with such an awesome tip. I only buy the laser tips because they bite nicely and are very positive in screw heads designed to "cam-out" like Philips.


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

KennyW said:


> I own lots of Wera and Wiha drivers.
> 
> I just broke down and bought a PB Swiss handle+ driver set. I am now ruined for life.
> 
> ...


We'll hold you to that! 

Seriously, PB Swiss is on my radar big time. I need some driver handle and bit kits for certain uses including security fasteners. I have looked at just about every tool forum I can and while Wera and Wiha get a lot of great reviews(justly I think) the PB Swiss seem to always get this "I used it and now I am hooked" kind of responses. And if you look at PB Swiss' American site, the bit sets are not that much more than Wera when you figure cost per bit. The ones I still cringe at are the sets with the longer ratchet handle and twenty bits. $150+. And shipping. Looking forward to the review.


----------



## M.A.R (Jun 10, 2012)

I've been eyeing the Wera set but i want to hold them before i pull the trigger.


----------



## V-Dough (Jul 22, 2014)

Wiha or Klein. Wihas are light and small, especially if you're looking for insulated. They are my first choice. I have Weras at work. They are great also, but I'm not a big fan of the handle shape.


----------



## samc (Oct 19, 2013)

I bought the noninsulated set with the green handles and honestly I'm not impressed with them. Personally I got used to used to the thicker klein handles so the thinner wera ones didnt work well with me. Also I felt that the metal on the flat drivers were wearing away too fast. 

Albiet so are kleins these days but the handles still feel better.


----------

